# Anadrol Dosage



## G3Cube (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey bros, I looked through the forums searching for info on what would be a good Anadrol Dosage. I never used it before but I'm very interested in getting more information on anadrol. It looks like a lot of people use 50mg ED. Is the dosage best to split in to two dosages every 12 hours, or just once a day? What is the half life of drol.

I am currently using 800mg test blend a week with 350mg EQ.


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 23, 2013)

recently began drol myself...Started at 50 mg ed and like it...been two weeks..i take it 90 minutes prior to workout....going to keep it that way but if i go to 100 going to keep it preworkout...but thats just me...dont see the sense of 2 doses as Im only going to run it for 4 weeks


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 23, 2013)

I've used it in a few cycles. 50 mg 
Was always plenty. 
You can retain a lot of water on 50 mg
Anadrol Especially with 800 mg of test.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Feb 23, 2013)

Check this shit out. Start at 50mg/ed. If you've got good drol you may experience some sides such as diminished appetite and an overall shitty feeling.
That being said, the +'s outweigh the minus's. Bump up to 100mg/ed. Fuck it...Dr's prescribe up to 400mg/ed for medicinal purposes. You wanna talk re comp? Drol will recomp like tren at that dose.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 23, 2013)

I like it at 100 except on back and leg day. Pumps will definitely put you on the floor but none the less drol is the shit


----------



## G3Cube (Feb 23, 2013)

Why take it before a workout? It must take at least an hour for the drugs to take effect. My problem is I work out at 5 AM, about 30 mins after I get up. It prob wouldn't make a difference for me. I have been taking it with my post workout meal. 

What do you guys know about splitting the anadrol dosage to 50mg twice a day? Say, 50mg every 12 hours. Will this be as effective?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Feb 24, 2013)

G3Cube said:


> Why take it before a workout? It must take at least an hour for the drugs to take effect. My problem is I work out at 5 AM, about 30 mins after I get up. It prob wouldn't make a difference for me. I have been taking it with my post workout meal.
> 
> What do you guys know about splitting the dose to 50mg twice a day? Say, 50mg every 12 hours. Will this be as effective?



I know splitting the dose is just fine. Drol is great preworkout....especially when you add TNE and dbol. POB's favorite.


----------



## JOMO (Feb 24, 2013)

I did two weeks on 50mg and 100 my last two. Pumps were bad as stated above on back and leg day, but strength was incredible. I used it on a calorie deficit and couldn't believe the results. 

Going to be running it again on my next cycle. Long live Anadrol!


----------



## G3Cube (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks, guys. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok just took the drol out of the cabinet thanks to this thread....


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm starring at my bottle too ^^^^^


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 24, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> I know splitting the dose is just fine. Drol is great preworkout....especially when you add TNE and dbol. POB's favorite.



Again I have heard this..... Do you guys
Actually mix Dbol and Drol together?
I've only ever done one or the other. 
What's your dosage?


----------



## PFM (Feb 24, 2013)

Drol works like Tren (best) in a calorie deficit on the tail end of a cycle. I've seen pics and heard this straight from some guys on other boards, afterall Oxymetholone is used for stimulating muscle growth in malnourished or underdeveloped patients.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 24, 2013)

PFM said:


> Drol works like Tren (best) in a calorie deficit on the tail end of a cycle. I've seen pics and heard this straight from some guys on other boards, afterall Oxymetholone is used for stimulating muscle growth in malnourished or underdeveloped patients.



I think part of that recomp and the way it thrives in a caloric deficit is cause it can knock out the appetite in some people making the cut a little easier.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Feb 25, 2013)

PFM said:


> Drol works like Tren (best) in a calorie deficit on the tail end of a cycle. I've seen pics and heard this straight from some guys on other boards, afterall Oxymetholone is used for stimulating muscle growth in malnourished or underdeveloped patients.





PillarofBalance said:


> I think part of that recomp and the way it thrives in a caloric deficit is cause it can knock out the appetite in some people making the cut a little easier.



Some guys take it right up to contest time. I think people think I'm full of shit when I've said this before because they've only heard of drol for bulking and attribute drol for causing crazy bloat. 
Don't be afraid to bump it to 200mg/ed. Don't trip....for patients with anemia, and lets remember what drol's original purpose for being marketed was....like PFM said. For malnourished patients.....specifically for bulking up POW's after returning from camps and prisons. Doses of 400/mg ed were the norm. Those folks weren't and aren't in the best shape pysically. How dangerous can it be for a health person like myself? 
I've been called reckless before....but c'mon.


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 25, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> Some guys take it right up to contest time. I think people think I'm full of shit when I've said this before because they've only heard of drol for bulking and attribute drol for causing crazy bloat.
> Don't be afraid to bump it to 200mg/ed. Don't trip....for patients with anemia, and lets remember what drol's original purpose for being marketed was....like PFM said. For malnourished patients.....specifically for bulking up POW's after returning from camps and prisons. Doses of 400/mg ed were the norm. Those folks weren't and aren't in the best shape pysically. How dangerous can it be for a health person like myself?
> I've been called reckless before....but c'mon.



But for what duration though are dosages
Safe?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> But for what duration though are dosages
> Safe?




Tough to say. Blood work would tell you for sure. I ran 5 weeks.  Just go till you turn a little yellow lol


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 25, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Tough to say. Blood work would tell you for sure. I ran 5 weeks.  Just go till you turn a little yellow lol



I remember I drank one night while
On a cycle of halotestin. Felt like 
Someone was literally wringing out
My kidneys. LOL..... Wasn't actually
Funny at the time though.


----------



## G3Cube (Feb 27, 2013)

Lets get back to running Drol and Dbol together. I can get my hands on Dbol. Is it worth while running Dbol while I am doing Drol? What are your guys thoughts? I am doing 50mg a day of Drol right now. Been on it for a week. (Also doing 800mg test blend and 350mg EQ a week.)


----------

